# Redline Fever....



## Jrodarod (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone else has this virus? It is slowly working its way through my soul...


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm a Mongoose man.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice line up!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 2, 2020)

I bought a brand new Redline in 85, think it was a 600 something?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 2, 2020)

I found one in the bottom of a lake once. Pulled it out, cleaned it up, and rode it. This was in Anchorage in the 90s.


----------



## macr0w (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m a Schwinn guy, the only Redline I had got stolen after owning it for 3 days, stolen out of my friend’s garage.


----------



## carbon8 (Dec 31, 2020)

macr0w said:


> View attachment 1324334




Nice Mark!  What up bro? Hope we can ride again soon, Todd


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

catfish said:


> I'm a Mongoose man.



Me too!


----------

